# DFWAPC November meeting, 2007



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Our November meeting will take place on Saturday, November 17, at 1 PM at the new reopening "The Fish Gallery" store that all local hobyists probably know well.

We will set up the store planted 215 gallons display tank located in their showroom.

The address is:
6955 Greenville Ave # 100
Dallas, TX 75231

Phone: (214) 750-7002

Map to the store:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...32872912,-96763599,4239855907961287563&li=lmd

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, this is a very short notice, but since the store will be opening in 2 weeks, they can't wait another week for us to spread the word about our meeting.

So if you are free this Saturday, please come to the meeting. I will invite people from other clubs too so hopefully the event will have more attraction then just setting up an itsy-bitsy nano-type of tank.

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Can someone send an e-mail to all in the club instead of just posting here?
I'm not sure if I can make it Saturday but would like to get the word out.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Done.

--Nikolay


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I just recently paid my dues ( I think last week or so) but unfortunately I won't be able to make it on Saturday, law school semester is winding down and I'm so swamped I can hardly see straight.

Hopefully I can make a december meeting (if we have december meetings)


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

seems like I am out of town when there is a good meeting.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Seems like I'm at the track every meeting...grrrr hate when schedules collide


----------

